# Recessed soap/shampoo niche



## jarvis design

OK guys, I stayed up a little late a few weeks ago and had one of those "ideas" at 3 in the morning. 

I have a friend of mine who has a fibreglass fab shop and I have him making me a prototype "niche" which will be made out of either normal FG or waterproof FG. I have designed this niche so it will fit between 2 studs and screw into the studs with a flange of 1/2" in order to be flush with 1/2" substrate. 

I have seen the steel versions and the foam versions. 

My question for all of you.... 
Would you use something like this vs. framing and cladding?? Do any of you presently use the steel or foam??

Nothing (IMO) beats a tiled recessed soap/shampoo niche. 

thanks for any thoughts, comments, or suggestions that I get my head checked!!

Mike Jarvis


----------



## mdshunk

Doesn't kerdi have a niche that's ready for tiling?


----------



## naptown CR

Will the finish eventually be tile inside the niche


----------



## angus242

Actually, the current shower I'm working on, I didn't feel like building my own niche so I'm trying a Duk Liner for the first time. 
http://www.dukliner.com/
It fits between 16"OC framing and is ready for tile. I will just overlap the Kerdi right over the lip.
It cost me around $38USD so if you could come up with something that's as simple to install and in the same price range, yes I could see using it.

MD, Noble makes the preformed niches. Schluter does not (yet?).


----------



## kevjob

noble niches. www.noblecompany.com great product and cost effective.


----------



## jarvis design

naptown CR said:


> Will the finish eventually be tile inside the niche


Yes


----------



## jarvis design

angus242 said:


> Actually, the current shower I'm working on, I didn't feel like building my own niche so I'm trying a Duk Liner for the first time.
> http://www.dukliner.com/
> It fits between 16"OC framing and is ready for tile. I will just overlap the Kerdi right over the lip.
> It cost me around $38USD so if you could come up with something that's as simple to install and in the same price range, yes I could see using it.
> 
> MD, Noble makes the preformed niches. Schluter does not (yet?).


 
Angus, is the niche you are using designed to be screwed in on top of the substrate or flush to it?? Is it plastic?

Thanks!


----------



## angus242

jarvis design said:


> Angus, is the niche you are using designed to be screwed in on top of the substrate or flush to it?? Is it plastic?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, I screwed up the link. Try this and yes, it's plastic:
http://www.dukliner.com/How-to-Install.html


----------



## Mark Daniels

I use and sell these. Currently I'm selling a Matte white 12"x12" x4" for $125 plus shipping and handling. Works out to $149 delivered.













This unit is much better than a built in shower niche as it is simple to install, doesn’t have the nooks and crannies to collect mold/mildew and is a third of the cost of a custom niche. It cleans easily and is the color of most soaps so doesn’t show soap residue . Unit can be retrofitted in existing tiled tub/shower stalls by a qualified remodeler or tile person. Cutout dimensions are 11 5/8 x 11 5/8” x 4” deep(into wall). I sell a matte finish, slightly off white colored 3 or 1 compartment ceramic unit ($125) shipped($24.00) to your house for $149.00. Unit weighs about 13 pounds. I do not guaranty delivery times! You should receive the unit within a week . 

This is an example of a competing product, though plastic does expand and contract more than ceramic.
Corian unit http://www.kitchensource.com/bau/tfrecshsohold.htm?utm_id=1101


----------



## jarvis design

Mark Daniels said:


> I use and sell these. Currently I'm selling a Matte white 12"x12" x4" for $125 plus shipping and handling. Works out to $149 delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This unit is much better than a built in shower niche as it is simple to install, doesn’t have the nooks and crannies to collect mold/mildew and is a third of the cost of a custom niche. It cleans easily and is the color of most soaps so doesn’t show soap residue . Unit can be retrofitted in existing tiled tub/shower stalls by a qualified remodeler or tile person. Cutout dimensions are 11 5/8 x 11 5/8” x 4” deep(into wall). I sell a matte finish, slightly off white colored 3 or 1 compartment ceramic unit ($125) shipped($24.00) to your house for $149.00. Unit weighs about 13 pounds. I do not guaranty delivery times! You should receive the unit within a week .
> 
> This is an example of a competing product, though plastic does expand and contract more than ceramic.
> Corian unit http://www.kitchensource.com/bau/tfrecshsohold.htm?utm_id=1101


 
While I agree that these would be easier to install, I can't imagine sticking one of those big white things in the middle of the tile jobs we do. Perhaps in a tub surround where the tub is white, but in a tile shower,...don't think so.
I think a properly installed tile niche looks a lot better and (again, if installed properly) will not harbour mould or mildew.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

No offense but, those white ones look lke they came out of a RV or something.


----------



## angus242

Sorry Mark but I'm with Jarvis and Warner. Those niches may have a place but I don't ever see needing one for a shower we'd build. Has almost a Bath Fitters look to them.
Good luck selling them. :thumbsup:


----------



## platinumLLC

Those really take away from the tile. I would not feel right charging my customers for a tile job and a nook and just slapping one of those in. Might as well just use a shower surrond, easy to install and will match those nooks!


----------



## jarvis design

platinumLLC said:


> Those really take away from the tile. I would not feel right charging my customers for a tile job and a nook and just slapping one of those in. Might as well just use a shower surrond, easy to install and will match those nooks!


 
Dear PlatinumLLC,

Oh oh... not another negative comment about the RV soap dishes!!

(expect a PM asking you to remove those dastardly comments!!)


----------



## MattCoops

I don't like the pre-fabed niches because tile varies extensively in size. And like kevjob's picture, the niche is a small 2" high cut into the next row of tile. It would have looked a lot better to have the top of the niche flush with the bottom of the next course of tile.
It's not that hard, and doesn't take much time to screw in some framing and backerboard and brush on waterproofing. And this way it fits exactly as should.
What if you run into some wierdo framed wall studs? Then you'll be scratching your head over a pre-fabed niche.

I'm not going to comment on those things mark has pictured.


----------



## jarvis design

MattCoops said:


> I don't like the pre-fabed niches because tile varies extensively in size. And like kevjob's picture, the niche is a small 2" high cut into the next row of tile. It would have looked a lot better to have the top of the niche flush with the bottom of the next course of tile.
> It's not that hard, and doesn't take much time to screw in some framing and backerboard and brush on waterproofing. And this way it fits exactly as should.
> What if you run into some wierdo framed wall studs? Then you'll be scratching your head over a pre-fabed niche.
> 
> I'm not going to comment on those things mark has pictured.


 
I will agree, it doesn't really take that long to frame, backerboard, and (in my case) cover it with kerdi, however, their is one thing to keep in mind.

When I build a recessed niche I will cut a piece of 1/2" concrete board to fit the back and adhere it to the back of the existing drywall on the other side.
What happens 10 years down the road when the HO or next HO decides he wants to or has to re-drywall the wall that you have built the niche into??

I normally use a few dabs of silicone then make sure the side pieces are tight to the back. Once kerdi'd it is very solid. 

Would you wreck the niche (and therefore the tile job) if the drywall is pulled off the back?? Chances are probably good that the back of the niche would be ok, but...



Anyway, thanks for the input Matt, I hope they are keeping you busy in your neck of the woods!


----------



## MattCoops

When I'm making my niches, I use only two cut pieces of 2x (top and bottom blocking). Then I push the framing through a table saw to make a width that I'm able to fit the 2xs in with a square of cement board screwed to the back of them. Then I screw the top stud in first, and then the bottom. Screw some backerboard strips over the 2x. Waterproof it. Take a lunch (to give time for waterproofing liquid to dry) and then tile it.


----------



## ProCon48

I like the ceramic dishes i have them in my house, i use them on every job, my customers are always happy with them. Corner caddies suck they take needed space and look like they belong in a trailer home.


----------



## Mark Daniels

Mr. Jarvis

Pictured on your website, most your projects seem to be close quarter shower stalls where you include no niches or the opposite, corner caddies. Why is your preference corner caddies? I see one of your customers has a wire shelf that hangs on the shower head, I forget what they call those? Do you feel corner caddies go well with mud set pans?

Anyone have pictures of their niche’s they would be willing to post?










http://www.remodeling.hw.net/bath/high-drama.aspx


----------



## jarvis design

Mark Daniels said:


> Mr. Jarvis
> 
> Pictured on your website, most your projects seem to be close quarter shower stalls where you include no niches or the opposite, corner caddies. Why is your preference corner caddies? I see one of your customers has a wire shelf that hangs on the shower head, I forget what they call those? Do you feel corner caddies go well with mud set pans?
> 
> Anyone have pictures of their niche’s they would be willing to post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like you have taken the comments about your soap dishes pretty personally.
> 
> As for the jobs on my website (which is going on three years old with no updates - which reminds me to get some new photos taken and together),
> There are 10 bathrooms shown, 3 have corner dishes, 5 have recessed soap/shampoo niches and 2 (Huron Street), we re-used the original porcelain soap dishes at the customers request.
> 
> My preference is* Tiled* recessed soap shampoo niches. Does that mean thats all I have used in the 20+ years I have been doing this?? Absolutely not.
> 
> And as far as your comments about my customers wire rack (which is called a wire rack), that was something they added after we were done.
> 
> And Finally, "Do I feel corner caddies go with mud set pans"
> 
> About as much as the RV soap dishes you are trying to hawk.
> 
> PS: as soon as I get some time to take some pics I will post them to show you what soap shampoo niches should look like.:whistling:whistling
Click to expand...


----------

